# Scottish newbie



## lil_jo84 (Apr 20, 2010)

Hi, i'm Jo and i'm new to this forum and love learning everything i can to improve the quality of care my hogs get. Explains why i've joined a new forum.

I currently have two hogs, Tilly who i've had for 9 months and Schnuffles who has been with me 16 months now. I would really like to get a new one to add to my heard but have to wait till i finish my degree in Sept as i don't feel I would have the time to play with and care for 3 along with my studies.

Anyway i'm off to explore the forum and hope to speak to you all soon

Jo


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to HHC! Great to have you here.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Welcome to HHC


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Welcome to the forums


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Welcome Jo!


----------



## Free2Dream (Aug 10, 2009)

Welcome! you are going to love it here. It's a wonderful information source!

My name is Jenn. I started off with one hedgie, Annabelle, and then I just got another, a rescue I named Lily. You should post pictures of your girls. I'd love to see them.


----------

